# Hello, I'm sort of newand wanted to ask about BMS



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi there

I had better introduce myself as this is such a huge site, I have most recently been on the IVF Wales support board as that is where I was having my treatment but I do feel guilty posting there when I already have a DS and some people have been trying for ten years or so....so I think I might be better off here....

Anyhow...we have been trying for 3+ years now, have had some treatment and are currently allegedely still TTC naturally at the moment....the only diagnosis is seondary inferility....

so...BMS....how do you do it after such a long time, because the fun has gone out of it and erm, to say its a chore is well, being honest on both our parts I think...


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Lola

welcome to the secondary thread. I know what you mean about BMS, it does become such a chore doesn't it. I've forgotten what it's like to have it for the fun of it almost!!! I find that I can only be bothered when it's the first half of my cycle.  If I think I've ovulated it's even more of a chore because I generally don't want it. 

Having said that, we've just finished 3 goes at iui and since that I've kind of not bothered too much as to whether it's the right time or not.  I think eventually you forget about trying.

Come and chat on the secondary thread, it's been a bit quiet on there the last week or two though.

Faithful x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lola,

Welcome to the secondary board. Sorry you are having trouble ttc, nightmare isn't it?!  

As for BMS, have no tips there I'm afraid!!!! Though it might reassure you to know you are not alone  

As Faithful said you would be welcome on the daily messages board. Sometimes it is really busy, other times (like school hols!) a bit quieter!

Love

Cindersxxx


----------

